# Suggestion: Oberon board within Accessories



## lmk2045 (Jun 21, 2009)

There are so many people here with Oberon cases and there are a large number of Oberon posts. It might improve the readability of this board if the Oberon products had their own board within Accessories.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I could see that making sense.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too! Good idea.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

It would probably clean up the accessories board a bit also. Not that there is anything wrong with it presently, I don't mind all the oberon threads, but I could see them being kept all together in one place making sense.


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Agree. It will be easier to know everything about Oberon for people who is new to KB too.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it makes sense. There are some people who don't care for Oberon (I'm *not* one of those people! lol) but it would make it easier for those people to look at the Accessories boards and find threads they're interested in.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know if that's feasible or even permitted by the rules here, and I can't decide if it's a good idea or not.  However, I will mention that last night at about 9:00 p.m. my time, of the 18 accessory topics that had been active during the day, 14 had the word "Oberon" in the subject line and three others were about Oberon though the subject line didn't indicate that they were.  That's 17 out of 18.  That seems like a remarkable number to me.  I'd like to know that the moderators think.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

LibbyD said:


> I'd like to know that the moderators think.


So far, I think I am the only one who thinks a sub-board is a good idea. I like things neat and organized. In my mind, it is similar to people wanting folders on their Kindles. We do thoroughly discuss these kinds of requests; and take the number of members who request something into consideration.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It doesn't matter to me, but if Oberon is separate, think of how barren the other accessories board will be.  LOL.  Just sayin'.


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm with you on that, lmk. Thanks for suggesting it!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

lmk2045 said:


> There are so many people here with Oberon cases and there are a large number of Oberon posts. It might improve the readability of this board if the Oberon products had their own board within Accessories.


Indeed, a very good idea


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

I think it's a good idea.  I love Oberon.  I have 2 covers, and long for more.  But when I want to read about something else, I do have to scroll past a whole lot of Oberon and more Oberon.  And that's my 2 cents!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> It doesn't matter to me, but if Oberon is separate, think of how barren the other accessories board will be. LOL. Just sayin'.


This is true, but I still think it could be good.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I too like things organized.  I think it would be much easier for newcomers to find what they're looking for.  KB just seems to keep growing and growing.  
deb


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

I agree with the suggestion, I think it should be a sub-forum in accessories rather than it’s own actual forum.  I think Oberon is great too, but the accessories board has basically become a huge advertisement for Oberon rather than a place to find good accessories.  I think having Oberon in its own sub-forums will accomplish two things.  One it would give other accessories some play time on the front page, and two it would give Oberon lovers the freedom to chit chat about Oberon as much as we want without feeling like we are taking over the place.

If the mods need to see how much this type of thing is wanted by members, that’s my 2 cents worth.

Rachel


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

I said that I can't decide if an Oberon sub-topic is a good idea or not.  I should have added that for many reasons it seems like a good idea to me and I am in favor of it, but I wonder if it might seem like an endorsement -- and I think that would not be good.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

LibbyD said:


> I said that I can't decide if an Oberon sub-topic is a good idea or not. I should have added that for many reasons it seems like a good idea to me and I am in favor of it, but I wonder if it might seem like an endorsement -- and I think that would not be good.


I see your point, but by its very nature the accessories board is a walking advertisement for everything that is mentioned there. And right now, Oberon is kind of taking over. So though it may seem unfair to the other products that Oberon is special enough to have a forum all their own, it's actually for their own good as I see it. This would give their threads more of a chance to stay on the front page rather than always playing second fiddle to Oberon posts.

JMO
Rachel


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh and you could then sticky the post that someone did with all the pictures and options for Oberon covers and it would be like a little piece of Oberon heaven! 

Rachel


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I agree with the suggestion, I think it should be a sub-forum in accessories rather than its own actual forum. I think Oberon is great too, but the accessories board has basically become a huge advertisement for Oberon rather than a place to find good accessories. I think having Oberon in its own sub-forums will accomplish two things. One it would give other accessories some play time on the front page, and two it would give Oberon lovers the freedom to chit chat about Oberon as much as we want without feeling like we are taking over the place.
> 
> If the mods need to see how much this type of thing is wanted by members, thats my 2 cents worth.
> 
> Rachel





Athenagwis said:


> Oh and you could then sticky the post that someone did with all the pictures and options for Oberon covers and it would be like a little piece of Oberon heaven!
> 
> Rachel


This seems like a good idea to me as well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love Oberon, but have no problem if it is a sub-topic. I'll read it and look no matter where it is.


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

To avoid the "endorsement" issue, have a couple of subcategories, i.e., Oberon, M-Edge, Other Covers.  That way,not  only would one be able to easilyreadily find Oberon related topics, but others such as M-Edge, other types as well.  Or Subcategory "Covers" and sub-sub categories Oberon, M-Edge, Cole Haan, etc.  


Juanita


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

JCBeam said:


> To avoid the "endorsement" issue, have a couple of subcategories, i.e., Oberon, M-Edge, Other Covers. That way,not only would one be able to easilyreadily find Oberon related topics, but others such as M-Edge, other types as well. Or Subcategory "Covers" and sub-sub categories Oberon, M-Edge, Cole Haan, etc.
> 
> Juanita


That's a great idea. Then if someone is considering buying an M-Edge or any other brand, they can go to that subcategory.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Oh and you could then sticky the post that someone did with all the pictures and options for Oberon covers and it would be like a little piece of Oberon heaven!
> 
> Rachel


Thats a really good idea!


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

So we ever get a verdict on this?

Rachel


----------



## BookishMom (Oct 30, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> So we ever get a verdict on this?
> 
> Rachel


I'm curious about the verdict, too. So many people seem to agree that it's a good idea. When will a decision be made?


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I love the idea... it's difficult to find topics about other covers and accessories sometimes because there's so many Oberon threads out there.  It's no secret I'm not an Oberon fan, and I could avoid the threads altogether this way, they don't always say they are Oberon threads in the title.  It also makes sense for the folks that love Oberon, they know to visit there to get threir Oberon info fix.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


> I love the idea... it's difficult to find topics about other covers and accessories sometimes because there's so many Oberon threads out there. It's no secret I'm not an Oberon fan, and I could avoid the threads altogether this way, they don't always say they are Oberon threads in the title. It also makes sense for the folks that love Oberon, they know to visit there to get threir Oberon info fix.


You can avoid all the threads now that have the name Oberon in the subject line.


----------

